# Feels like AF is coming 7 days after ET :cry:



## Trying4ever

I just feel terrible :cry: Awful as it dawns on me that AF could be around the corner :cry: 

After having embryo transfer 7 days ago I feel real crampy and it feels exactly as it does before AF is about to come :cry:

I just needed it to stay away till next Thursday....7 more days before I can test...but I may never get that chance :cry:

I knew I shouldnt have gone back to work :cry: Its all my fault for pushing myself to be good at work when no one really cares that I cant have kids :cry: and that this IVF could now be wasted because I wante dto keep work happy ...what about my happiness? :cry: :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

I am praying for you Sweetie. I know cramps often go along with pregnancy and I have everything crossed that is the case for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i didnt have ivf but wanted to let u know that i still feel like af will come any minute & im 5 weeks preg! i honestly thought i wasnt preg & am still shocked so im wishing u lots of luck, dont give up hope as it could happen for u still xxx


----------



## Beckic

AF cramps can be a good sign sweets so hang on in there.
But just also wanted to say please dont beat yourself up about going back to work - with both my failed cycles I have had three weeks off work and done nothing but lie with my legs in the air watching TV and it hasnt worked for me - so being off work doesn't necessarily mean its going to work either. it really isn't your fault.
ANd if the cramps are cos of implantation then its now that matters - so maybe take a few sick days and rest up now just in case.
Really feel for you hun - the IVFTWW is a killer.

Crossing everything fro you,

Bx x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Trying4ever, please hang in there and dont blame yourself!! If its any consolation, i also feel crampy,tearful and moody,along with craving carbs!! my classic pre af symptoms!!! Hopefully it will be the embies implanting for both of us!!!


----------



## FBbaby

I hope for cramps every time in the 2ww because I don't really get them with AF, or midly, yet when I was pregnant before, they were definitely there. With my first pregnancy, I remember so clearly getting the worse AF cramps and cursing about it, then 5 days later, I woke up totally confused as to why she hadn't shown yet, 2 days later, did a test and had the most beautiful dark line. 

So yes, I would say that it is actually a VERY good sign that you are getting these cramps :hugs:


----------



## ReikiBaby

Trying4ever said:


> I just feel terrible :cry: Awful as it dawns on me that AF could be around the corner :cry:
> 
> After having embryo transfer 7 days ago I feel real crampy and it feels exactly as it does before AF is about to come :cry:
> 
> 
> Trying4ever, I haven't done IVF but I did an IUI just 5 days ago and my period feels like it's starting... I bawled in the doctors office today. I know how you feel (well the sadness anyway)
> 
> We have to keep our chins up... somehow...:hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi sweetie, for me it was the same. Exactly 7 days after ET, I woke up feeling exactly like I do when AF Is a few days away- emotional, bloated, crampy. And three days later I got my BFP! 
Also, please don't beat yourself up about going back to work. I've read lots of stuff, and all of the research says that it makes no difference if you go back to your regular routine, even the same day as ET. Rest is not necessary for implantation- it's only recommended because some need it to recover from EC and all of the meds. This is somewhat out of our hands and that is really hard, but please be nice to yourself about it and know that you are doing the best you can. :hugs:


----------



## Trying4ever

Thank you so much girls for all your words of support and encouragment. I'm just not in a good place at the moment. Even now I keep thinking it really will be the end of the world if it hasn't worked....even though I know that it doesnt happen for everyone the first go and then they try again. But I have a mental block...my brain won't allow me to think that far in a positive way. The glass is definitely half empty right now :(


----------



## jojoD

Dont you give up!!!!!!! :hugs:

I promise I felt exactly the same. 8 days past transfer I took cramps and they lasted for bout 6 days and as you know I got my BFP in the middle of it. I felt bloated and exactly like AF was going to appear any minute

When I told the clinic they said they were glad I felt something. Said that was better than feeling nothing. Shows things are kicking off and working. Also after IVF when your hormones start to rush it can start to aggravate the ovaries all over again. The hormones make them enlarge again, hence cramps and feelings of AF. Dont worry even if you get spotting, that can be completely normal too :hugs:


----------



## Trying4ever

JoJo I'm so happy you said that about the ovaries! That's exactly where the 'pain'/discomfort is....I just cant understand it...I thought I should be feeling something lower like implantation but I suppose I dont know what to feel! 

Gosh 5 more days to go before I test. I really hope AF stays away...I got AF pains again this morning and was dreading checking this morning:( But phew ......


----------



## Greta

Hi there, I just wanted to say good luck. I know it must be really hard, but try and do something nice and distracting, like going for a nice walk or seeing a film. Take care, Greta. x


----------



## brooklyn1

I completely agree with Jojo about the ovaries- it may be a good sign to have pain there since the pregnancy hormone irritates the ovaries and makes them swell up and feel crampy.
I don't want to encourage any early testing, but....that's a long time after ET to wait to test. My official test date was 12 days after my three day transfer, but I think an early pregnancy test can certainly detect at least 2-3 days before that (if you're going crazy and just need to know, which, despite my best efforts to be patient, was what I did).


----------



## jojoD

How are you feeling today Trying??:hugs:


----------



## Trying4ever

well I did a test and it was a :BFN:...in fact two tests....what's the point!

I certainly am losing hope now :( why me?

Has anyone had a :BFN: and then a :BFP: the next day? Like I am going to be officially crazy soon cos I can just imagine all my tests will be :BFN: and I dont know what to hang on to....how can it change?


----------



## DragonMummy

You said yourself only yesterday that you have 5 more days til you test hun so don't feel down about a bfn today. Give it another couple of days before you test again. Fx'd and lots of :dust: xxx


----------

